# Harness Size?



## SyncMaster

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new puppy. It would be best to get the recent size measurements from the breeder. That is what we did when we got Bourbon.

I have this harness Small/Medium. It is slightly bigger for my 11 week puppy. You can probably go with Petite/Small or Small.


----------



## SyncMaster

Post pictures once you get your puppy. Also slowly introduce the harness to your puppy as they won't like it initially.


----------



## Dmlambeck

I bought this harness http://http://www.target.com/p/adjustable-mesh-pet-harness in small for my 11 wk old 17.5 lbs puppy. Your puppy will probably be around 10 - 12 lbs at 8 weeks and will grow fast so I wouldn't get a really expensive harness. My puppy took to her harness easily.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I went to dollar general... it was adjustable and these guys grow quickly. They only had two sizes and it was obvious one was for a toy dog with tiny straps so picked the other, think it was less than $4.
I also picked up a bunch of toys, some squishy, some were soft, some for chewing, a rope toy. LOL I don't think she was interested in any of them. She wanted to snuggle and sleep... it was a really long trip.
Congratulation! I know the wait is the hardest part. Pictures are required


----------



## GraeGolden

Thank you everyone! I definitely plan on buying a cheap one since I know it wont last long  I will post pictures next week when I got to visit!


----------



## Joanne1967

What size harness should I get for my 4 month old golden retriever?


----------



## Cooper Golden

It depends on the harness and how adjustable they are. We waited a few weeks till our puppy could fit the "small" from Ruffwear (13 weeks now) - https://ruffwear.com/products/front-range-harness

Sizing recommendations are based on the "rib cage" and found at the page above

Its incredibly comfortable, really well made and doesn't cut under the arms or into the puppy's skin like some other harnesses. The small just barely fits at the tightest setting so we have a few months to a year before we upgrade to the medium

They also have great value so you might be able to find them for half the price or less used/ be able to sell yours


----------



## Doolin

This is the only one on the market that does not restrict movement and therefore won’t cause shoulder injuries. Pretty adjustable an adult golden could fit Medium. A puppy would be XS.

Balance Harness® Buckle-Neck


----------



## ObieMama

Well - take if from someone who purchased too big at the beginning. Buy a size "small" - I picked up my pup @ 6 weeks old and he's now 10.5 weeks and still in his small harness. He'll probably graduate next week to his medium harness as the band around his chest is the largest it'll go now. Prepare to re-size it every 3-5 days!


----------

